# Holy Crap, I Made a Diamond



## drrags (Jun 6, 2021)

I know it's no big deal for you wizened wizards, but this is the coolest thing I've made so far.  All the women in my neighborhood want one now, so how can that be a bad thing?


----------



## Dhal22 (Jun 6, 2021)

It needs polishing.....


----------



## drrags (Jun 6, 2021)

Now that it's parted, I can barely hold onto it.  I'll try that on the next one.


----------



## dpb (Jun 6, 2021)

What rotary table is that?


----------



## drrags (Jun 6, 2021)

dpb said:


> What rotary table is that?








						BestEquip Tilting Rotary Table 6" Horizontal Vertical Rotary Table 4-Slot for Milling Machine MT-2 Rotary Table for Milling 360 Degrees Precision Rotary Table - - Amazon.com
					

BestEquip Tilting Rotary Table 6" Horizontal Vertical Rotary Table 4-Slot for Milling Machine MT-2 Rotary Table for Milling 360 Degrees Precision Rotary Table - - Amazon.com



					www.amazon.com


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 6, 2021)

Diamond groupies? Sounds good to me
-M


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 6, 2021)

Cool. Have you been happy with the rotary table? Looks like it's pretty versatile, with the adjustable angle feature. I guess rigidity is the thing I would be concerned about. Mike


----------



## drrags (Jun 6, 2021)

I'm totally happy with it so far.  I lock down the mill table, and when the angle is right, I lock down the rotary table and nothing moves.  I found I only need to lock one of the two rotary table locks to hold it still.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jun 7, 2021)

Looks very well made, I would be very impressed with myself if I could make something with such  precise angles.


----------



## savarin (Jun 7, 2021)

hold it on a dowel with epoxy to polish one end, heat to remove and reset to polish the other end.
You need to lap rather than polish else the edges of the facets will round over.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 7, 2021)

I made one after watching Joe Pie’s video. Learned a lot!
Good for you! Have fun learning, what a concept.
I wish I had figured that out in school, other than metal shop.


----------



## brino (Jul 2, 2021)

@drrags 

Beautifully done!
I am going to put this on my "someday" list.

As further inspiration, have you seen some of member @Fabrickator projects?
Here's a few:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/a-diamond-is-forever.36780/post-313658
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/4-hollow-sphere.61323/post-504952
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/soccer-ball-or-truncated-icosahedron.43936/post-376170
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/aztec-medalion.59043/post-486531
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/super-bowl-trophy.26504/post-233482

-brino


----------



## Cadillac STS (Jul 2, 2021)

I used to do faceting, it is like a recipe with putting in the angles and cutting.  Rotary table with ability change angle is key.  The shapes look difficult but most of them you would leave the cutter same, change angle on your table and run it past the cutter and repeat.

Here are lots of faceting plans.  Click on the one you want and you can get the angles you need.





__





						Faceting Designs - The Gemology Project
					






					www.gemologyproject.com


----------



## drrags (Jul 2, 2021)

brino said:


> @drrags
> 
> Beautifully done!
> I am going to put this on my "someday" list.
> ...


That guy is insane.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jul 2, 2021)

L


drrags said:


> I know it's no big deal for you wizened wizards, but this is the coolest thing I've made so far.  All the women in my neighborhood want one now, so how can that be a bad thing?
> View attachment 368407
> 
> 
> View attachment 368408


Love the rotary table setup.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jul 2, 2021)

drrags said:


> That guy is insane.


Insane???????? I think he's brilliant, but I catch your drift. He suspect you meant insane/brilliant/wizzard of some sorts


----------



## drrags (Jul 2, 2021)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Insane???????? I think he's brilliant, but I catch your drift. He suspect you meant insane/brilliant/wizzard of some sorts


Yes, exactly   American slang for what you said.


----------

